
What Atlassian's futuristic Sydney tech hub will look like - Khaine
https://www.itnews.com.au/gallery/what-atlassians-futuristic-sydney-tech-hub-will-look-like-549727
======
quattrofan
If it's designed like their software, no-one will ever be able to find their
way around it without a guide.

